# Rudy Gay Graces the Front Page of an ESPN Article!!



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

........For being a ball hog.......

http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10052149/biggest-ballhogs-league



> Don't expect to see the ball back if you pass it to Toronto's Rudy Gay or New York's Carmelo Anthony.


Should have taken those expirings we were offered for him last season...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Rudy Gay bans ESPN from Raptors locker room


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

He and Casey will be gone soon enough ;-)


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Rudy Gay has been a huge dissapointment to me...Seems like when he hit the buzzer beater against the spurs a few years back he was on the verge of being a superstar...then he got some nagging injuries and he was never the same again...

It's too bad...I was always willing to look past his limitations because I believed that he would evebtually get it and his superior talent would push through...but now I'm resigned to the fact that he is what he is


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He has to be on the way out. His image isn't at it's peak right now, but the talent is obviously still there, he just isn't producing anywhere at the level he should be. I hope a GM is stupid enough to listen to Masai's spin.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Gay had an opportunity this season to cash-in. He could've played well enough to opt-out of his final year at $19-million in exchange for a 3/45 or 4/55 kind of deal (from his chosen trade destination). At this rate he will opt-in for his final year and has diminished his trade value so drastically that the Pistons' offer of expiring contracts from the summertime looks like it might've been the deal to take. No team is looking at Gay right now thinking that he's worth a multi-year extension at over $10-million/year. I guess there is still time for him to right the ship. He's shooting himself out of $10-million+.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gay for nash


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

jayk009 said:


> Rudy Gay has been a huge dissapointment to me...Seems like when he hit the buzzer beater against the spurs a few years back he was on the verge of being a superstar...then he got some nagging injuries and he was never the same again...
> 
> It's too bad...I was always willing to look past his limitations because I believed that he would evebtually get it and his superior talent would push through...but now I'm resigned to the fact that he is what he is


His inability to reach the next level has nothing to do with nagging injuries.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Did Rudy get fat this year? He's been getting blocked by the rim on dunk attempts lately.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Did Rudy get fat this year? He's been getting blocked by the rim on dunk attempts lately.


He "gained 20 pounds of muscle" this past offseason, which means he's up to about 300 pounds now if you believe him each offseason he says that.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

GNG said:


> He "gained 20 pounds of muscle" this past offseason, which means he's up to about 300 pounds now if you believe him each offseason he says that.


Haha


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Gay for nash


I'm sure you are.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Take Nash's deal let him mentor Lowry, Demar and Ross and hope Ross can step in nicely as a starter

Then try moving Fields and Gray for a vet back up SG, I wish we still had Alan Anderson.

Lowry
Ross
Derozan
Amir
Jonas

Novak
Tyler
DJ Aug
Nash
Buyuks
Stone
Acy

DNP
Gray
Acy
Daye


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Take Nash's deal let him mentor Lowry, Demar and Ross and hope Ross can step in nicely as a starter
> 
> Then try moving Fields and Gray for a vet back up SG, *I wish we still had Alan Anderson.*
> 
> ...


Couldn't get past that statement....


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I REALLLLLLY wish we still had Ed Davis


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Seems like Nash's career is at an end. Even if he comes back it's going to be a battle for him to be a regular contributor.

We were in a similar situation with Bargnani as we are with Gay right now where he seems to be playing all of his trade value out the window. Hopefully Ujiri can make another GM believe he's worth something.

Coach Casey is good for losing games but I'd like to see JoVa playing more.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

AllRim said:


> I REALLLLLLY wish we still had Ed Davis


Want him?


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

GNG said:


> Want him?


want Rudy back?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bill Simmons said:


> Quick impression of Masai trying to trade Rudy Gay right now …
> 
> Masai: "Hey, I wanted to see if you had any interest in Rudy."
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

AllRim said:


> want Rudy back?


No sir.


----------



## wallypwd (Dec 14, 2013)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Take Nash's deal let him mentor Lowry, Demar and Ross and hope Ross can step in nicely as a starter
> 
> Then try moving Fields and Gray for a vet back up SG, I wish we still had Alan Anderson.
> 
> ...


NOT SURE WHAT THE LIST BUT NASH AS A GUARD HERE WOULD BE NICE---just wish TGE RAPS WOULD'T GIVE TOO MUCH---(maybe 1st rounder) (even if that is Wiggins) just kidding but if Lowry has to go--then we need point-shoot guard--I JUST WISH WE WIN


----------



## wallypwd (Dec 14, 2013)

AllRim said:


> want Rudy back?


RUDY MUCH UNDERAPPRECIATED IN TORONTO ---WE GOT GOOD PLASYERS IN RETURN---though---


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

wallypwd said:


> RUDY MUCH UNDERAPPRECIATED IN TORONTO ---WE GOT GOOD PLASYERS IN RETURN---though---


I can not take you serious. The only thing he was under appreciated for was being the tank commander. He was awful, and still is awful in Sac Town.

Last game....

Rudy was 2-12 for 11 pts 5 rbs 2 ast and 6 turnovers in 39 minutes


----------

